# max embroidery stitch field



## tqd95wn (Dec 31, 2007)

What's recommended as the maximum stitch field size for designs on t-shirts across the chest?


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

The biggest hoop my machine supports is 7.5 by 11.5, I generally go up to about 10.5 wide.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Generally, the max on adult shirts should be no wider than 12 inches.


----------



## make_edit (Jan 25, 2008)

But on a tshirt, that sucker is gonna pucker!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

make_edit said:


> But on a tshirt, that sucker is gonna pucker!


Yeah, I wouldn't recommend it. I would use applique instead.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

tqd95wn said:


> What's recommended as the maximum stitch field size for designs on t-shirts across the chest?


It's not just the size of the design but how many stitches it has. A lot of stitches on a tee shirt may not look that good and can be uncomfortable to wear.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I only do LC designs on T's and even then I wouldn't do a stitch intensive one. If they need a full front then switch to a sweatshirt or have it printed.


----------



## tqd95wn (Dec 31, 2007)

Would use of a lower thread weight, like 30, and additional backing help at all?


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I wouldn't try it. You would have to greatly decrease the number of stitches so you'll still have coverage problems. Additional backing on a T won't wear well.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

tqd95wn said:


> Would use of a lower thread weight, like 30, and additional backing help at all?


To start with the weight of thread gets lighter as the number gets higher. 30 weight thread is thicker and heavier than 40 weight which is what most embroiderers use on a regular basis. 60 wt. thread is mostly used for small lettering and delicate designs.

If you used 60 wt. thread instead of 40 wt. you might wind up with gaps in the design. Smaller thread is going to give you smaller coverage.

A good digitizer can probably create an embroidery design that would work on a t-shirt and not weigh it down with too many stitches. There are lots of possibilities of making it work if have good artwork, good digitizing, proper backing, correct hooping, good thread and a little luck.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

some of the keys here would be low stitch count and a very light stabilizer for such applications.


----------



## tqd95wn (Dec 31, 2007)

do these same restrictions apply to applique?


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

binki said:


> some of the keys here would be low stitch count and a very light stabilizer for such applications.


The weight of the garment will affect the puckering. I always tell people that a large design on a tee shirt is not wise. ... JB


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

tqd95wn said:


> do these same restrictions apply to applique?


You still need to embroider the edges of the appliques so yes, the same restrictions still apply. You are limited by the hoop size on the machine unless you do them in multiple steps and the placements are independant.


----------

